# My dog saved my life



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't normally talk about this because it's a hard part of my life that I would like to forget. I thought I would share this story after seeing a few prople's posts about training their dogs to be protective. When I first got Marley I was living with this a**hole that I was engaged to. He started getting abusive so I decided to leave. He had said before that he was never going to let me leave so I decided to pack up while he was at work. He came home early and totaly flipped out. He picked me up and slammed me on the floor then he jumped on top of me and grabbed my neck. He chocked me untill my eyes went black and all I could hear was a loud slam. Marley had busted through my bedroom door and jumped him. If you saw what he did you would think he had some man take down training. Marley was about 4 and was raised with this jerk his whole life but he knew I deeded him. It is important to love and treat your dogs with respect and they will do the same. My dog was never trained to attack or defend but he loves me and would protect me no matter what. I honestly believe that he saved my life and I might not be here with out him. So to all who are worried don't be, if you treat them good and have a good bond with your dog they will always be there when you need it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very sad to hear your story but happy you are ok  I'm also glad Marley helped. My old pit was the sweetest girl ever but when someone was being aggresive with me, even if they were kidding I saw Rose stare up like she was ready for whatever. I loved that in her, she never attacked anyone but more then once I saw her ready to defend me if someone as much as touched me.

I know these dogs are HA but from experience it seems they love there owners and will do anything to make sure they are ok.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a great story. Not the part where you were being hurt by an a-hole, but where Marley kicks his bum!!!! Marley is great, treat him like a king!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

these are the stories of our dogs that don't get told enough. thank you so much for sharing! 

Boomer has saved me at least once that i know. he nearly dragged me across the street when walking towards a man on the street (not a person i would want to meet anyways) but Boomer has always been a pretty good walker. the next day in the paper they ended up picking up that same man a street up from where i saw him. he was breaking probation for "sex crimes". i quite reading after that. Boomer has always been my hero


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this dog with all my heart. He has never bitten any one after that and he's not scared of people at all. He's the best dog ever!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

some guys are just freakin scum bag cowards....it sounds like you were dating my sisters ex, 
he pulled that crap on her more then once...but i was the pitbull in that story.
any dude who hits a woman is a #$%@ #&*% *&^@ 

good doggie!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am with you. My 11 year old mix 1/2 pit 1/2 gsd did the same for me in a similiar scenario. This breed makes me feel safe and secure. That in and of itself is worth it all.


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

wow, sucks that people are like that but its good to know ur pup had ur back. I hope to never get into a situation like that, well mostly cause im 5'11 230, but more so I wouldn't want to think of my baby as a fighter. 
congrats ur still with us and love ur pup more than anything


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear you were in an abusive relationship.But glad to hear your dog had your back!
The things these dogs will do still continues to amaze me!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Terrible story with a superb ending.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad you had Marley to protect you. These dogs are amazing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Best dog ever I don't know what I'd do with out him. Marley's the man. He's not a fighter at all. This happened when he was 3 and he just turned 9 in September, and he's never sowed any aggression to anyone after. Ever since I got him he has been at my side. He went to work with me and he always goes to friends houses too. It makes me sad that his face is starting to turn gray, but then again he looks like a distinguished old man. lol love my Marley.


----------



## arilicious420 (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the ending of the story!! im sorry about that. I do believe that if u are loyal to your dog they will return the favor. Luna was my boyfriends first ive been there the whole time since she came home. She is our little Queen! She loves both of us very much but i spend more quality time with her u know i call her my follower where wver i am she is. she has my back noo matter what. If mommy & daddy wrestle around shes always on my side cuz she knows he can handle him self. I love pits soo much!! soo loyal!!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

wtg marley they should kill all men who beat on a female if u ask me kilo is like marley this chick i was seeing slaped me on my arm and kilo almost took her arm off i love that in a dog im glad your doing good and marley is a hero


----------



## onejasrod (Dec 9, 2009)

Good boy Marley! You protect your momma...! 

(PS. your next boyfriend better watch out. LOL.)


----------

